# Bpc 157 what to use and where to get it



## Snapcity (Jun 20, 2018)

I was going to order some bpc 157 from uk-peptides.com as I've heard good things but I'm very new to all this and I've been putting this off for so long as I'd hoped my tendons would heal them selves but it's getting ridiculous now I've had 3 different tendons get injured over the past 6 months and it's stopping me from doing daily activities.

I'm worried I'm going to mess this up and get the wrong needles or something, I know I need a 1ml insulin needle but I'm looking on websites and there's tons of different ones, what website did you guys get you needles from specifically?

I've heard of steroid users go to needle exchanges before but I would assume their not the kind of place you can go and ask for a specific type of insulin needle and worried about looking like a crackhead or something as I'm pretty skinny ATM having lost all my gains over 6 months.


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Hey, I used uk-peptides and can stand by the website. Definitely the real deal.

This guide helped me immensely. One thing tho, don't poke into the tendon!! Poke in the surrounding muscles subq.

https://bengreenfieldfitness.com/article/supplements-articles/how-to-use-bpc-157/

Also, maybe look into ipamorelin and mod grf.

Maybe @Pscarb has more good help?

Good luck


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

On a side note. Have you looked into platelet rich plasma injections or shockwave, instead of peptides?

Shockwave performed miracles on my tenniselbow tendons and is very risk free


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Another vote for UK Peptides here, they deliver in a few days to Australia for £20 via DHL, very good service.

I bought a box of 100 insulin needles as I inject twice a day, morning and night, in to my shoulder, got them from a local medical wholesaler.

Don't forget to order BAC water too which you'll need to reconstitute the powder.

I've been using BPC 157 now for around 6 weeks for a ruptured rotator cuff and it's definitely working, don't expect overnight results though, I'd say a run of a good few weeks is needed before you can start assessing the effects. I've just ordered another months worth so will have run it for 3 months in total by the time I'm done.


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Smitch said:


> Another vote for UK Peptides here, they deliver in a few days to Australia for £20 via DHL, very good service.
> 
> I bought a box of 100 insulin needles as I inject twice a day, morning and night, in to my shoulder, got them from a local medical wholesaler.
> 
> ...


 When you google around different forums a lot of people are advicing 4 week cycles with 2 weeks off. One guy said it was because the bpc 157 induced creation of new blood vessels (angiogenesis) occured between week 4-6. I have no clue if it's bullshit. Can anyone confirm/disconfirm this?

Or if you can simply run this stuff 24/7 for 3-4+ months on end, should an injuy require it?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Dannyb0yb said:


> When you google around different forums a lot of people are advicing 4 week cycles with 2 weeks off. One guy said it was because the bpc 157 induced creation of new blood vessels (angiogenesis) occured between week 4-6. I have no clue if it's bullshit. Can anyone confirm/disconfirm this?
> 
> Or if you can simply run this stuff 24/7 for 3-4+ months on end, should an injuy require it?


 Interesting, not heard of that.

@swole troll @Pscarb what are your thoughts on this?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Smitch said:


> Interesting, not heard of that.
> 
> @swole troll @Pscarb what are your thoughts on this?


 i read the same about a 4 or 6 week on and 2 week off but i dont remember the reason

either way ive found that 4 on 2 off and 4 on again is usually enough time to heal up any niggling minor injury assuming rest has been in place which is thee most important part of recovery regardless of peptides used


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

swole troll said:


> i read the same about a 4 or 6 week on and 2 week off but i dont remember the reason
> 
> either way ive found that 4 on 2 off and 4 on again is usually enough time to heal up any niggling minor injury assuming rest has been in place which is thee most important part of recovery regardless of peptides used


 I'll do a bit of reading up then.

I've had zero training but am wanting to start some light stuff over the next week or so, think I may take a 2 week break from the BPC and then jump back on again.


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

@Pscarb while on the subject of bpc 157.

I have some nagging achilles ankle tendon and foot joint issues in one of my feet. Any point in trying to poke close to the foot/ankle, in the surrounding muscles? Or can I poke elsewhere and rely on systemic effects? Since it's hard to find good injection sites close to the feet


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> you do not need to inject close to the tendon


 Gotcha.

Is there any point in trying to keep some distance between bpc 157 injections and training?

Like say waiting 3 hours+ after injecting before training the area that was pinned in?


----------



## BJJ4Life (Jul 13, 2021)

Can BPC 157 be stored long term in the freezer?


----------



## mrmillsadam (4 mo ago)

Does the oral versions of BPC 157 still work as well as injections? Any other good alternative oral peptides out there?


----------



## Andre03 (6 mo ago)

mrmillsadam said:


> Does the oral versions of BPC 157 still work as well as injections? Any other good alternative oral peptides out there?


Bro, injected BPC157 is better than oral bpc157.


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

mrmillsadam said:


> Does the oral versions of BPC 157 still work as well as injections? Any other good alternative oral peptides out there?


Usually, BPC 157 would only be used orally if you have stomach issues or GERD, 500mcg daily for oral use for this kind.

if you're looking to use it for injury repair use Sub Q / IM


----------

